

5 Questions To Think Through While Building For User-Generated Content - sanguit
http://platformed.info/creative-platform-threadless-500px-dribbble-instagram/

======
sanguit
User-generated content is quite difficult to get going. One model is to fake
it initially but getting users to do the work also requires some work
structuring the right incentives and priming the content generation pipe. What
do you guys think?

